# Coding Stent and additional stent or PTCA



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok, I know we cannot bill both the stent and angio with same vessel and only bill out the stent because it is the higher paying of the two but what if the doctor did a second angio and stent in a different vessel? Wouldn't I state the vessel such as LD, RC, or LC? Or would it need a 59 modifier? Or can I still only bill the stent and that is it? Thank you, Gail D


----------



## scorrado (Mar 23, 2010)

You would bill 92981 with a modifier identifying what vessel that stent was placed in (LD, RC, LC). No 59 modifer is needed.


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you, I will try it!


----------

